# Anti-Sikh Website - Sikhs2Islam.com



## singhlions (Jan 11, 2007)

Guru Fateh, YoungSikhs.net has taken up the responsibility of making Sikhs worldwide aware of attacks on their faith by unsocial, fanatic and religiously intolerant groups. Check the website : sikhs2islam.com 

We must gear up to prepare for such attacks which are bound to increase with time. Wahe Guru Jee Ka Khalsa ; Wahe Guru Jee Ki Fateh


----------



## navroopsingh (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Anti - Sikh Website --- Sikhs2islam.com*

we've dealt with these guys here before and refuted and disproved all that they said. I didn't even go to the website  because of the fear of getting to angry and smashing my computer


----------



## mani55555 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Anti - Sikh Website --- Sikhs2islam.com*



navroopsingh said:


> we've dealt with these guys here before and refuted and disproved all that they said. I didn't even go to the website  because of the fear of getting to angry and smashing my computer



yes well why not deal with them again?! they are targeting sikhs in the website sikhs2islam and its important for us sikhs to to counteract to their arguments. maybe if you do go and read a few of teh 'conversion' stories that they have then you will realise the kind conflict we are in and the fact that they are attacking the sikh communinty.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Anti - Sikh Website --- Sikhs2islam.com*

Gurfateh

There is a website against this website.

Singhstah is requested to post the link of the same.


----------



## mani55555 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Anti - Sikh Website --- Sikhs2islam.com*



vijaydeep Singh said:


> Gurfateh
> 
> There is a website against this website.
> 
> Singhstah is requested to post the link of the same.



..could you please post the link


----------

